# no. just no. move on. nothing to see.



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

who are we to judge? everyone should have aspirations


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

Next thing... he’s parking in your supercharger spot!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

At least it's not Chevy Subdicision?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> View attachment 27747
> 
> 
> who are we to judge? everyone should have aspirations


at least he is trying (but has some serious identity crisis issues)


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

In North Carolina the vehicle will have to use the car wash appropriate to its birth identity. Just sayin’.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

STOP IDENTITY SHAMING.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Is that one of those Rich Rebuilds Tesla battery/motor conversions?


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Classic haha


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> View attachment 27747
> 
> 
> who are we to judge? everyone should have aspirations


wut


----------



## epmenard (Mar 5, 2019)

He's engine neutral


----------



## sandange (Apr 21, 2016)

Poor thing needs therapy


----------

